# target landscape



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Anyone else getting a whole lot of laughs reading the comments section on the Target Landscaping bid? "X national is terrible...do not hire again". "Y national contractors subcontractors subcontractor is no where near capable." LOLOLOL.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Longae29;1404889 said:


> Anyone else getting a whole lot of laughs reading the comments section on the Target Landscaping bid? "X national is terrible...do not hire again". "Y national contractors subcontractors subcontractor is no where near capable." LOLOLOL.


Where is this at.


----------



## doyles (Dec 26, 2010)

i'am wondering the same thing


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

The "sq footages" and remediations page


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No link,you keeping it to yourself?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Its was an emailed RFQ. I figured many others got the same thing.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Arlington?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes...and a few others.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Actually one of the best put together bid packets I've seen in a long time. His is much better than the others, that's for sure


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes I also got the bid pack... Are you telling me to bid?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

No you can't bid.... there's only one in your zipcode. And I'm counting on you to do the mulch for me


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

I think the guys that sent us ours took a bunch of that crap out of it. we were told that target was really happy with our work and we were littlerally days from signing a 2 year contract on our target and signining on 2 other stores when I got an email that target was cancelling all the contracts becasue of poor service in other areas. Its a win lose, we can bid more stores now, but no we dont have the store for the next 2 years as of now. From my understanding its noting going to be decided on until late feb/march becasue apparently theres a few rounds of bidding. Not sure how thats working, but we'll see.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Well .if you're bidding I might as well not even waste my time. If your landscape rates are as low as your snowplowing.........


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm looking at the bid package, may not even bid it. There is a part in there about add on work, where you can't mark up materials over 10% over pricing labor starts once on site. I ran the numbers on a mulch job doing it that way would cost me about $ 600 from market rate. Plantings would be worse because I'm sure they want you to warranty the plant material, but at 10%, it can't happen. Don't know if I'm even going to bid, if I do I'll just make sure we dint do any T & M work, all work quoted per job.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

Longae29;1405169 said:


> No you can't bid.... there's only one in your zipcode. And I'm counting on you to do the mulch for me


Try to land them all.... (looking at adding a EB40 or 60 yard) We mulch real cheap, all over the midwest if anyone needs us.
But, I seem to see Birchwoods loaders parked all around the state at Targets? 
That's new this year, so why wouldn't they chase all of the summer work?


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

i dont know where your located at, were only bidding on 5 of the 12 or 13 they sent us over becasue of distance, and I actually just sold my company so im with a new company and the prices ive posted on here dont reflect that of this new company. 

I believe bfs got all the targets, at least thats what i thought. We were approached by bfs about a target in the same mall we plow, and they offered us 25k for the season. unlimited plowing, sidewalks, and salt. We plowed the lot the 3 years prior and know that that number is no where near where it should be. Target wants salt like a hospital, which would be fine if your charging per occurence but unlimited no way.

This year wouldnt have been bad, but who would have known right.


----------

